# New Additions



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Picked up a sickle bar mower on ebay last week. When I called to make arrangements to pick it up, the guy offered me the tractor it came from also as it still had some brackets on it. $106 for a complete working sickle bar, and $75 for the non-running 1050. The tractor is complete and the engine is free. He said he never tried to start it. I have an extra engine anyway so if it doesn't start too easily or if it knocks/smokes, I'll swap it out.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a closer look


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hard to get a good shot of the sickle bar w/o taking it off the trailer. Might get it off over the weekend and lay it out. I also got a box of 10 NOS blades from him for another $5 and a copy of the manual and parts list.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it looks like you came out on that deal nice going:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

so 181 for both? wow great deal.. 


call me stupid.. but what is a 'sickle bar' mower?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj this is a sickle bar mower. Its like a big hedge trimmer.
Jody

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=2394271197&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

SJ
The sickle bar looks like a hedge trimmer only it's 4 feet long and can be used vertically for trimming hedges, horizontilly for brush,or angled downward for cutting on slopes.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice find. I would love to find one for my lil tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sixchows....life is good when deals like that come along!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

How many tractors does this make 3, 4, ....???
As a fellow tractorholic I can only say
Some guys have all the fun !!! artydanc


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well...yeah I'm up to four, but only 2 running. I need to take a closer look at the one from yesterday. I think it might be easier and faster to get this one going than the other(68) 1050. So now I have a nice 67 1050, a very rough 68 1050 but it has possibilities, a somewhat neglected 69 1050. They were only made from 66-69 sooooo..............66 next?

I had the 68 for parts but, the more I looked at the more I wanted to fix it. And luckily, my 67 doesn't need much. So the 68 was going to a summer project for me and my son. Even though the 69 looks like an easier job, he still wants to do the 68. So maybe I'll leave this one looking as is and just get it functional while we do the 68.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, looks nice. Got a good deal there. Hey, you can never have to many tractors.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well sixchows, did you pinch yourself when yo woke up to make sure this wasn't all a dream?:spinsmile


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Argee
Yeah as long as the $75 tractor doesn't turn into a nigtmare! 
Good to see you back! Hope all is going well!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I really like the oic of the one bolens pulling the other Bolens, it's like a Dad carrying his son home when the boy is too tired to walk. I think you got one heck of a good deal! And by the way, nice job on the 1050 restoration, it looks brand new!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I really like the oic of the one bolens pulling the other Bolens, it's like a Dad carrying his son home when the boy is too tired to walk. I think you got one heck of a good deal! And by the way, nice job on the 1050 restoration, it looks brand new! *


what about a guy pushing a john deere


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *what about a guy pushing a john deere *



LOL well we have all been THERE.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and yesterday it was me


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
The 67 1050 isn't restored! The only thing done was the beige on the hood and fender, the rest is all original including the decals.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Tried to start it today. Poured some oil into the cylinder and tuned it by hand a few times to loosen it up and get some compression. Used my battery charger after that to get it spinning, but no spark. Went over the wiring and found some strange connections. Rewired those back to the original diagram and got a nice spark. The fuel line is missing, so I poured some gas down the carb and tried to start it. The choke and throttle cables are stuck, but it coughed and ran for a few seconds. Tried to start it again and my charger started smoking. Looks like the rectifier inside the battery charger went. So I guess I'll put a battery and fuel line in over the weekend and see if/how it runs.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i think it going to run let us know how good it runs when you get it started.
Jody


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I agree with Jody.
Sounds like you got a "Runner" once you get the fuel line in


----------

